# How to Copy Outlook calendar



## tomherry2

In addition to the default Microsoft Office Outlook Calendar, you can create other Outlook calendars. For example, you can create a calendar for your personal appointments.
1.	In Calendar, on the File menu, point to New, and then click Calendar.
Note If you are in Mail, Contacts, Tasks, Journal, or Notes, on the File menu, point to New, and then click Folder. In the Folder contains list, click Calendar Items.
Type the calendar name as you want it to appear in the Navigation Pane.
Make sure Calendar Items is selected under Folder contains.
2.	In the Create New Folder dialog box, in the Name text box, type a name for the folder.
3.	In the Select where to place the folder list, click Calendar, and then click OK.
The new calendar appears in the Calendar Navigation Pane (Navigation Pane: The column on the left side of the Outlook window that includes panes such as Shortcuts or Mail and the shortcuts or folders within each pane. Click a folder to show the items in the folder.).
To view a calendar, select the check box for the calendar name. When multiple check boxes are selected, the calendars appear in side-by-side view.


----------



## tomherry2

Making additional calendars in Outlook is useful for keeping business and personal schedules separate. In Outlook 2002 you can copy your calendar by placing it in a subfolder under Calendar in the Folder List. Once you do this, it's easy to publish your business calendar as a Web page and print your personal calendar for home use. Note that you can copy your Outlook calendar with or without existing scheduling information, such as holidays or appointments.
Step to Copy Outlook Calendar
1.	To show the Folder List, on the View menu, click Folder List.
2.	Click Calendar.
3.	On the File menu, click New, and then click Folder.
4.	In the Name box, type the name of your new folder, and then click OK.
Your additional copy is now available in a subfolder under Calendar in the Folder List.
Copy Outlook Calendar with scheduling information
1.	To show the Folder List, on the View menu, click Folder List.
2.	Right-click Calendar, and click Copy "Calendar".
3.	In the Copy Folder dialog box, select a folder to copy your calendar to, such as Drafts, and then click OK.
This copy of your calendar now contains all your scheduling information, in addition to your calendar formatting.
4.	Rename your copy, and then drag it to Calendar.
Notes
	You cannot make a copy of your calendar and attach it to send in e-mail. You can attach individual items contained in your calendar, but not the calendar as a whole.
	You cannot copy your calendar as it appears in Outlook directly into another Microsoft Office program, such as Microsoft Word. If you want to work with a calendar in Word, see the 2001 Calendar, which you can download from Templates on Microsoft Office Online.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *tomherry2*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

To avoid thread duplication I have merged your posts to one thread.
Since this is a tip and not a question, I have moved your thread to the more appropriate Tech Tips and Tricks forum.


----------



## Frank4d

You could have just posted links to the articles: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HP100800311033.aspx and http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA010347731033.aspx instead of copying and pasting them.


----------

